# Antoher Great Deal!



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 1, 2017)

This is my second Paphiopedilum Lathamianum (spicerianum x villosum) from the Jungle Mist Orchids (jmorchids is their eBay seller ID) in Hawaii. 

I got my first Lathamianum with three growth and one bud for only $10 from the same seller a couple of months ago.
This one has 7 growths with one bud and it was buy for now at $12 or 13.
I clicked buy button as soon as I saw it. 

It is a very compact grower (the pot is only 3 inch wide) just like the fist one. can't wait for the flower to open up!


----------



## troy (Mar 1, 2017)

Wow!! Lathamianum is a great cross!!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 1, 2017)

Cool.


----------



## Kalyke (Mar 2, 2017)

Finding great deals for a wonderful plant is just the best!


----------



## abax (Mar 2, 2017)

Hard to stand the wait to see this bloom...


----------



## Mark Karayannis (Mar 3, 2017)

Best of luck


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 3, 2017)

abax said:


> Hard to stand the wait to see this bloom...



I know. Waiting is a torture!!! lol


----------

